# I want to stop playing warcraft 3 maps, but how?



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I am addicted to this game and the maps that is made for this game, I play on battle net to satisfy my need for socialization and of course, cause I like playing.

The problem is how do I stop this addiction that consumes ALL of my time ? I had ~ 1 year of non stop playing in the past, total isolation from the real world, just stood in my room and played custom maps based on warcraft 3 engine. Now I am in the same situation for over 2 months now.


I could ask for an IP ban from eurobattle.net, but I don't have fixed IP, I could ask to ban all my accounts, but the next day I would make others.



Ideas ? Being an addiction it can't be stopped just by....stop doing it.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

Haha I got the same problem with warcraft3. Youare not alone. Im addicted to the normal warcraft 3 in random team. I deinstalled the game and I found I had a lot more time to read etc... But after one week I installed it again caise I wasted time instead by surfing the internet which was boring and I missed wc3... I soo love this game I feel confident there because of my skills its like im in another world for the time im playing. I cant help u with your addiction. I can only suggest that u work on your sa everyday and I think u will be fine by spending your fretime playing funmaps. But dont forget social contacts and events CAN bw a lot more satisfying than wc3. Thats why its imporyant that you work on your sa and make it your first priority. For starters I strongly recommend thinkrightnow program they helped enjoy social interactions so much more. Good luck


----------



## Greenwick (Oct 12, 2012)

I find when I try to stop doing something addicting by imposing limits on myself or having others impose them on me, it doesn't work. I might stop for a bit, but then I get sucked back in or addicted to something else. How did you stop last time? There may be some clues there.

One thing that helps me: Make a schedule and commit to at least checking it every day. Include time on there to play your game. Be prepared to alter your approach to the list, and don't be too demanding of yourself. You don't even have to accomplish anything on the list. Just make one up, rewrite it every night, and read it every morning.

I find this helps remind me of how time works, and keeps in mind that my choosing to play games or use the internet takes time away from my real goals. It also helps me ponder why I am wasting that time. Doing this I have discovered many layers of problems that essentially make me not able to accomplish my goals. So the games themselves are not the problem, but rather are filler for times I wouldn't be able to do anything anyway. The less I have to play them, I find the fewer problems I have.

our situations may be different, but I hope you can get some use out of this. Good luck!


----------



## Greenwick (Oct 12, 2012)

Forgot to mention the other thing at really helps: setting a sleep schedule. I find working on only one goal at a time is useful, so for awhile my only responsibility was "Get to bed at 10:00". After I did that and made it routine, I chose a new goal of getting up at 5:00. The structure is super helpful, and being well rested helps me do everything better.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

i played dota 1 for 5 years wasted so much time on that game...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I find it's only possible to beat something like by replacing it with another addiction, probably best to pick something that is less time consuming and whatnot.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I found warcraft 3 soooo boring. I just couldnt stand having to re-upgrade my heros again from scratch at the start of every game, on top of having to rebuild the town too! It was just too much work, it felt like a job. To have fun, Id eventually just go night elves and make all my buildings get up and attack in a big tree attack lol (which usually didnt work to well, but still pretty hilarious)


now starcraft on the other hand....oh babay! drrooooooll


I did eventually lose my addiction to starcraft though after too many computer issues and battle.net issues and hacker issues and just bad gaming experiences.
eventually enough was enough. 

of course I just found other games to fuel my addiction.

The only thing that stopped my addiction was getting a girlfriend, really. Im no longer addicted, and quite frankly, all games bore me. I mean, they're just so boring compared to spending time with the girlfriend!

but now you got the catch 22: I have to stop gaming to meet girls, I have to have a girl to stop gaming.

I was only able to break it cause I met on a chick on this forum. trying to date or go out was just a big fail.


----------

